# Lady in Red: Dressed in her formal attire!



## Airan Gale (Oct 11, 2009)

My lovely K is now all dressed up and ready for the social scene.

First I made a coat for her.










Then she got enclosed in her M-edge Prodigy case.










And now she's all set to dance in her slinky new skin....Wavedancers, from Decalgirls.


----------



## intinst (Dec 23, 2008)

Very nice Kombo! The coat is fantastic!


----------



## 911jason (Aug 17, 2009)

Beautiful Airan! Was she worth the wait? =)


----------



## Airan Gale (Oct 11, 2009)

> Was she worth the wait?


Oh she sure was. I've been having a blast since last Thursday....reading, downloading, reading more. Then on Saturday we went to a dog show and my husband was bored as he usually is. I asked him if he wanted me to buy him a newspaper....he looked around, we were a long way from any shops and said "Uh yeah.....I'd love one." So I logged onto Amazon, downloaded the days edition of the San Francisco Chronicle (he is from SF) then handed him my Kindle and showed him how to use it.
I am now number one contender for Wife of the Year. It kept him amused while I did my stuff with the dog, now he tells EVERYONE about it.


----------



## 911jason (Aug 17, 2009)

Uh-oh... I sense a 3rd Kindle coming to the Gale family!!! (Your daughter's upcoming Kindle is #2 by my count.)


----------



## cagnes (Oct 13, 2009)

Your lady is red is a beauty! Great combo!


----------



## Susan in VA (Apr 3, 2009)

Beautiful!  Love the way your fabric matches the skin.


----------



## Airan Gale (Oct 11, 2009)

> Uh-oh... I sense a 3rd Kindle coming to the Gale family!!! (Your daughter's upcoming Kindle is #2 by my count.)


My daughter keeps disappearing with mine......she's currently reading Running with Scissors on it, so she's definitely getting one for her b'day. But husband.....naaah, I'm not getting him one just so he can read the newspaper. He's never read a book in his life and at 53, I doubt he's gonna start now. It's a great boredom buster at a dog show though!


----------



## CegAbq (Mar 17, 2009)

Wonderful combo.
And if DH only needs to read at the dog shows, it just makes you more & more 'Wife of the Year'


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

Beautiful job.  I love the story about the newspaper and your husband.
Thanks for sharing.
deb


----------



## Angela (Nov 2, 2008)

Love the fabric and the way everything matches. You did an awesome job on the "coat."


----------



## knowldgfrk (May 14, 2009)

looks great!!!

makes me want to get new "clothes" for mine!


----------



## patinagle (Oct 16, 2009)

Wow.  Couture for Kindles.  Whoda thought?

Lovely work!


----------



## Kathy (Nov 5, 2008)

So beautiful. I'm singing Lady in Red now in my head.


----------



## JeanneB (Aug 31, 2009)

Very pretty. I have the red cover..but no skin yet.  I am still looking.


----------



## darkmannn (Nov 23, 2009)

Nice set. Still looking for a skin for mine.


----------



## R. M. Reed (Nov 11, 2009)

CegAbq said:


> Wonderful combo.
> And if DH only needs to read at the dog shows, it just makes you more & more 'Wife of the Year'


I keep seeing the term "DH" on this board. I guess the H is for Husband. What is the D for?


----------

